# Big meal pics



## Rick (Sep 29, 2006)

Female H. Grandis eating a large grasshopper:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice shots. your female H. Grandis is huge!!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 29, 2006)

i want one lol!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2006)

I have plenty. They are only L2 though.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 29, 2006)

very nice photos rick thanks for sharing


----------



## padkison (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! Nice pics.

BTW - grasshopper is Melanoplus differentialus, chunky guys with a nice yellow color


----------

